# Another cool Halloween Light show!



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I still perfer his first light show the best- but this one is cool too..enjoy!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a great light show. Is that another Oingo Boingo song?


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks cool


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Im not sure who sings that song or the name of it....anyone know???


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

OMG! that is bloody mind blowing! how the hell did you accomplish that?


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Dark Angel, I'm mot sure what controllers he is using but it is either LightORama http://www.lightorama.com/ or D-Light http://www.d-light.us/ I count about 36 channels that he is using but I may be wrong. I'm hoping to incorporate some computer control next year but we will hav to see.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that was fun..


----------



## mechagrover (Oct 2, 2008)

halloweengoddessrn said:


> Im not sure who sings that song or the name of it....anyone know???


Grey Matter by Oingo Boingo


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

This guy uses LightORama equipment/programming.He makes all his pumpkins, spiders and skelies He told me he uses and old swing set to host the large pumpkin face in place- amazing. Thanks Mechagrover for the answer to the song!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

mechagrover said:


> Grey Matter by Oingo Boingo


Thanks Mecha, i thought it sounded like Oingo Boing, but I did't know the song.


----------

